# The Ten Commandments Of The Wood Shop



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

While keeping the rules of the Wood Shop is a serious matter, I hereby offer The Ten Commandments Of The Wood Shop, a lighter take on some common wood shop rules. Go ahead… print them up and post them around your shop, and please stay off the ponies.

1) Thou Shalt Keep Thy Shop Spotless And Pure - If you use a tool, put it away. If you step over something, move it, sweep it up, or put it away. Especially your dog.

2) Thou Shalt Mar Not Thy Flesh And Live - Never use a tool without being instructed in its safe operation. Always use appropriate Eye, Ear and Lung protection. Push Sticks are required when working close to a blade.

3) Thou Shalt Plan Thy Cut Beforetimes - Know where the blade, wood and fingers are and will go through all cuts and movements. If you perceive the finger will fall to the floor do something different.

4) Thou Shalt Focus On The Work Of Thine Hands - Keep potential distractions minimal. Don't talk to others, answer your phone or ride ponies while using a power tool.

5) Thou Shalt Never Force The Separation Of Wood - If the work piece or saw blade meets resistance - something is wrong. Stop the motor and assess the situation. Kickback can hurt and so can losing fingers.

6) Thou Shalt Not Partake Of Strong Drink - Many things may seem perfectly reasonable under the influence that just wouldn't whilst sobering up in the E.R.

7) Thou Shalt Gather Thy Garments Close About Thee - Getting loose clothing or long hair caught by a belt, blade or any other rapidly spinning object may mar you flesh in uncomfortable ways.

8) Thou Shalt Breathe The Breath Of Life And None Other - Excessive airborne dust and fumes from chemicals can cause long, painful deaths or require visits from the Fire Department. Get plenty of fresh air.

9) Thou Shalt Not Rush Exceedingly Into Folly - Much damage to life, limb and property can take place when we are rushed. Slow down, and enjoy your work, supper can wait, even if it's the last.

10) Thou Shalt Acknowledge All Movement As Fearsome - Any tool or blade in motion is a potential injury, treat all as such. Never reach toward a moving blade to move a piece of scrap, always let the blade stop.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

This shall ye post in thine shop… I like it.
Thanks!


----------



## JaronDaWizard (May 2, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

Not only gonna post it in the shop, but I will frame it first.

Thanks!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

"stay off the ponies"

*What do you mean by that???*


----------



## TJ11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thou shouldst keep some first aide supplies on hand in the event that thou does not follow the first 10 "Thou Shalt"s … i.e. big rolls of gauze. Great post.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, I'm 0-10. - lol


----------

